# Free Trash Bash Art



## redthefurrywolf (Mar 1, 2016)

Literally brand new to the forum (I'm a full time facebook faggot, whoops) 
So to introduce myself I'll do a bunch of really shitty free art ~ <3

>>> BTW if you want something specifically, like an idea of a picture or fuckin whatever, tell me and i'll do it. otherwise it'll be a little headshot <<<


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll bite. 
http://rabbitmaskedman.deviantart.com/art/LOOKIT-ALL-THIS-LINOTA-560133736

Lessee what you're made of! (If you're doing a head shot plz remember keep her shirt collar in, it's a weird tic of mine. )


----------



## redhusky (Mar 2, 2016)

I think headshots would be a good start if you think you need practice unless you have your heart set on a full figure. Otherwise, if you could do a headshot of Red that would be great! http://flyingram.deviantart.com/art/Red-Fur-Pattern-Reference-584400707


----------



## redthefurrywolf (Mar 3, 2016)

redhusky said:


> I think headshots would be a good start if you think you need practice unless you have your heart set on a full figure. Otherwise, if you could do a headshot of Red that would be great! http://flyingram.deviantart.com/art/Red-Fur-Pattern-Reference-584400707



Not really for practice. 
more so just to introduce myself xD


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome to the forums~ ^w^ 
I hope you wouldn't mind drawing my main fursona. I don't have any specific ideas ^^
http://carbonatedrain.deviantart.com/art/Loro-s-Updated-Ref-535459222


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome to the forums! I'm eager to see your "shitty art"


----------



## MAZU (Jul 19, 2017)

PLS DRAW MY FURSONA?? SHE'S A LILAC AND PINK RAGDOLL KITTEN AND HER BODY IS LILAC AND LIKE THE THING AROUND HER NOSE, ON HER PAWS, AND ON HER EARS IS PINK


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello! Are you still open to practice ideas?


----------

